# Tiny, minute stools



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

In the past there has been a thread on thin stools, but does anybody know the reasons behind tiny stools, (I suspect Kathleen may!).When I say tiny, I mean tiny. Penny sized (but thinner) down to specks. Occassionally I spend long periods of time straining to expel what appear to be large stools, only to find they are tiny. Afterwards I feel unemptied. The problems can often be associated with an 'inflammation' type pain across my large and small intestine.Could this be related to diet?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Little rabbit pellet poo?As the stool dehydrates it becomes smaller and harder and eventually you get poop like rabbit pellets. More fiber, or more water, or osmotics usually will help keep the stool from getting that dehydrated.Now if you are getting to the overly soft watery end you can also get thinning of the stool because it is too soft to keep it's shape when squished so it moves.Inflammation does not have a different pain sensation than IBS functional pain so you can't tell if you have an inflammatory problem or a functional one with how the pain feels.How many grams of fiber a day do you eat? You might look at that and if it is very low add a few higher fiber foods or see if you tolerate a few of the osmotic containing fruits like apples, pears, plums/prunes, peaches, and cherries. If you can't tolerate the gas that comes with them or with fiber then add non-fermentable osmotics like magnesium dietary supplements or miralax.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Kathleen. Thanks for replying.It isnt like rabbits - it isn't dehydrated. This may be TMI, but they soft, very small, sometimes like specks.It always happens after I eat rich food and/or drink alcohol. I get a pain in the upper abdomen, find it hard to pass stools and when I do, they are tiny.I eat plenty of fibre and drink loads of water........ I think it is something to do with fat intake or my tummy disliking a certain type of food.After a day or so, if I eat plainly, the constipation will ease and I will 'catch' up with a heavy BM.Any thoughs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So loose stools? Fatty meals can lead to diarrhea in any human.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Kathleen - I couldn't ever say loose as they are so hard to pass. I have to strain to get rid of them and may pass 2-3 of these small stools in about 30 minutes. But they are not dried out like rabbit stools! Often, they can be very dark in colour though...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well even if not really dessicated small hard to pass stools are usually constipated stools, (and I don't want to know how closely you inspect them for dry vs somewhat wet) Dark in color usually indicates more constipated stools, and rich foods are generally very low in fiber.Now if you have trouble passing all stools that can be the pelvic floor relaxation issue and some people have to strain to pass even liquidy stools because they won't open up to let it out.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

my stools are weird lolthere is times it comes out like normal the way it should be it would also come out with those tiny pellets, some times they're that small they're hard to seeit's be's different shapes and sizes each day, some times even come out lookin like curly fries lol and the fluffy stoolsi seem to be passing a lot of mucus lately, some times with a mixture of blood in it


----------

